# Another Nice BC Buck



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Another nice Brown County, OH Buck taken on a neighboring farm to where I hunt!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the nice buck. A lot of big deer out that way!


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

STUD! thanks for the eye candy


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

